# Some Go Pro video for a contest



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi all.

We're having a video contest on a local mountain. Check out my two video for this. It was one video, but i decided to split it in parts.











You can check other's videos here: www.altay.kz. It's not english, but you can watch it anyway.

If you find this video cool, plese vote for me on that website. I'm number 6 in this poll, see attached file.

Would like to see any comments on video.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Lots of falling.... I loved the end of the first video... curious how you did it without worry of breaking your camera. I love it when people post videos and don't edit the shit out of it, and keep the wipe outs and all the gore with the good.


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, i've decided to add a little falling after a 1st part. But once i checked all fun falls it turned out, that i got same length.
What about a camera in the end.. I've did a 360, quite bad, i know, but i've actually did. And i hit a helmet cam with my hand. I didn't expected to do it this way. But camera is fine, and we got a nice footage.


----------

